# Spinning vs Baitcasting?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to me, I stopped using bait casters when I switched to braided line. A birds nest of braid is 10 times worse then mono imho. I can cast as far and as accurate with a spinning set up, I think it's because the braid, thanks to its small diameter and low memory, comes off a spinning spool very well.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

firecat1981 said:


> Not to me, I stopped using bait casters when I switched to braided line. A birds nest of braid is 10 times worse then mono imho. I can cast as far and as accurate with a spinning set up, I think it's because the braid, thanks to its small diameter and low memory, comes off a spinning spool very well.


I've never used braid, that is a variable I need to consider.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

An experiment is easy enough. $12 worth of spider wire ez cast, or power pro from wally world. Load it up on a spinner and take it the the lake for some practice. Then offload it right onto a baitcaster and repeat, and compare notes.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I build all my own rods (for years now) and I used to be a member of a very competitive fishing club years ago -every style of fishing gear is in my arsenal - and ready to go most days. I still have a half dozen plug rods from a one handed medium heavy down to an ultra-light (actually built to toss skimmer jigs at bonefish) then back up to several increasingly heavy rods - the heaviest a seven foot blank rated for 15 to 30 lb line with a Calcutta 400... Funny thing - with a wide variety of anglers - I rarely get anyone wanting to use plugcasting gear (or even knows how....). That heavy rod with the big Calcutta gets some use as a live bait/dead bait rod - but that's pretty much it...

For close quarters accuracy and the ability to instantly pull to the breaking point - nothing beats a plug rod. When I'm exploring solo, along with a range of spinners I'll usually have the one handed old "bass style" plug rod for tossing topwater plugs (usually a full sized Skitterwalk, a Top Dog, or a Zara Spook). With one or two long casts I can tell if there's anything big holding on a point, a downed tree, or similar structure (and it's just plain fun to hook a medium tarpon or big snook on a small one handed plug rod....).

Day in and day out the gear on my skiff is mostly spinners (from light to heavy enough to pull a stump...) when we're not fly fishing. I figure that once you're out of bass country most anglers these days just don't even know how to use a plug rod... and that's a shame....


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

lemaymiami said:


> Since I build all my own rods (for years now) and I used to be a member of a very competitive fishing club years ago -every style of fishing gear is in my arsenal - and ready to go most days. I still have a half dozen plug rods from a one handed medium heavy down to an ultra-light (actually built to toss skimmer jigs at bonefish) then back up to several increasingly heavy rods - the heaviest a seven foot blank rated for 15 to 30 lb line with a Calcutta 400... Funny thing - with a wide variety of anglers - I rarely get anyone wanting to use plugcasting gear (or even knows how....). That heavy rod with the big Calcutta gets some use as a live bait/dead bait rod - but that's pretty much it...
> 
> For close quarters accuracy and the ability to instantly pull to the breaking point - nothing beats a plug rod. When I'm exploring solo, along with a range of spinners I'll usually have the one handed old "bass style" plug rod for tossing topwater plugs (usually a full sized Skitterwalk, a Top Dog, or a Zara Spook). With one or two long casts I can tell if there's anything big holding on a point, a downed tree, or similar structure (and it's just plain fun to hook a medium tarpon or big snook on a small one handed plug rod....).
> 
> Day in and day out the gear on my skiff is mostly spinners (from light to heavy enough to pull a stump...) when we're not fly fishing. I figure that once you're out of bass country most anglers these days just don't even know how to use a plug rod... and that's a shame....


So from your perspective, the main benefit of spinning seems to be simplicity of operation.

What benefits does that Calcutta 400 rig offer as a bait rig vs an equivalent spinning rig?

Nate


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I always keep an old 955 International levelwind on a medium action plug rod in the boat. Throwing topwater on spinning gear just feels weird.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Actually there are quite a few benefits/advantages to spinning gear... I fish a lot of beginners and I can get a beginner doing their own casting, retrieving and hook-setting with a spinning rod much quicker than any other kind of gear. But the real advantage of spinning gear is that you can deliver much lighter lures (for a given rod/reel size) than you can with conventional or plug casting gear, as well as cast farther with light line... - and I can fix a line problem in an instant -simply by changing line spools... something just not practical with plug gear (then I can sort out a bad line problem later on when I'm back in my shop). Every reel model on my skiff has two spare spools -ready to go (with the occasional tangle that braid provides - that's really handy...).

Actually each type of gear has its strengths and weaknesses - and they mostly complement each other. Spinners can be quite accurate as well (unless you've learned bad casting habits - a widespread problem in my experience...).

Back in the shop I'm setup to power wind any spinning reel spool (as well as being able to empty an old spool very quickly...) -quicker than any tackle shop setup simply by having a spare spool shaft handy for every make and model of spinner I own. The power side is my rodbuilding lathe (a primitive proposition built long before rodwrapping machines became available at retail -it's just a sewing machine motor turning a good sized mandrel with a 1/2" jacobs chuck on the business end, controlled by the same foot control that was on that particular sewing machine..).

Years and years ago many of us built our own shops back when that was the only way you'd have the gear (not to mention none of us had much money at all...).

As for that big Calcutta there's never any line twist -no matter how many fish you've caught with it... Additionally by its nature you can toss and handle bigger baits with a bit better control than a comparable sized spinner would allow - but all of that it pretty subjective. Plug reels are fun to use -even for beginners - provided someone else sets the bait out for them....


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

I see little use for a modern baitcaster in most saltwater fishing. Some of the big plug rods you guys are talking about can be pretty useful but as for the BASS style gear I wouldn't want to use any of in the salt. The drags tend be sticky and weak and they don't hold as much line. As was said above when they backlash it's a real pain as well. One thing I don't hear people say but I believe is important is line pick up speed. Even though some of the new baitcasting gear has 7:1 or higher gear ratios that's 7 revolutions of a very narrow spool compared to that of a comparable sized spinning reel so for each revolution of the spinning reel you could be picking up more than twice the line. I also find that when you really need to crank fast a spinning reel somehow is a little more natural to wind really fast, that could be just me though.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I use a abu garcia revo inshore baitcaster and a quantum smoke inshore baitcaster for plugs around the oyster bars and mangroves. 25 lbs of drag on those little reels is plenty. My baitcasters are always spooled with mono because braid is a pain after a good backlash. For small live bait fishing and flats fishing I like a 7'6" medium spinner. I just started using heavy spinning reels for the big stuff after only using casting reels for many years. I like both for different reasons.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I learned to cast lures with a Plueger Supreme direct drive dacron line bait caster. Every reel after that was simple to cast, starting with the Garcia 5000 series then the breakthrough Shimano Bantam's in the early 80's. Baitcasters dominate the Texas lure casting market. We generally have to cast a lot to catch fish with lures here. There are very few spinning rods in any Texas fishing venue. This is a good read highlighting the fishing life of a man who loved the sport.
View attachment 5512
the best lure fishing people on the planet use in both fresh and salt water.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Another happy Revo Inshore user here, along with several Abu and Calcutta round reels.

I use spinning gear too, it depends on what I feel like, and the weight of the lure as much as anything for me.

I don't use live or dead bait anymore but if I did it would be artificals on casting or spinning, and bait would only be used on the spinning due to force I use when casting at distance.

I'm usually throwing feathers, unless it's early morning in the summer and then I can't resist throwing a top water plug for trout for a little while.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the really cool things about belonging to a competitive fishing club years ago was that you competed against other club members in specific tackle categories so you had to learn spin, plug, fly, and general tackle categories (general allowed bait - the spin, plug, and fly tournaments were lure/fly only...). I thought I knew a bit when I joined but I was taken to school almost from the first..... It was a great experience. No, I never landed a sailfish on 6lb line -but it was sure fun trying... We also had an outing once a month - anywhere between Stuart and Key West or over across to Naples so you were forced to learn different areas as well. As you can guess more than one guy ended up suddenly single once the wife figured out she was not going to see him very often.... Me - I didn't join until after a divorce.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Spinning reels for live bait in the surf, baitcasters for wading and sight casting for me is the way to go. I don't understand all these comments about backlashes being so horrible with braid on a baitcaster. When I fished mono I cut backlashes out a few times but in over 15 years of fishing braid I have yet to have a backlash so bad that it had to be cut out. Actually when you backlash braid it usually stops before the loops get out of control like they do with mono. I don't know what you guys are doing to get backlashes that are so horrible that you make these claims but I'd like to see it and try to help you get over that and try again. I also build custom rods and own many baitcasters and spinning reels. They all have their place but if I had to choose one rig for inshore fishing it would be my 6'4" Laguna Light Texas Wader 2 with a Quantum EXO PT100 or Lew's LFS Lite (both super light and won't break the bank) with 20 pound SUFIX832 and a 4-5' Trilene Big Game clear mono leader.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Spinning reels for live bait in the surf, baitcasters for wading and sight casting for me is the way to go. I don't understand all these comments about backlashes being so horrible with braid on a baitcaster. When I fished mono I cut backlashes out a few times but in over 15 years of fishing braid I have yet to have a backlash so bad that it had to be cut out. Actually when you backlash braid it usually stops before the loops get out of control like they do with mono. I don't know what you guys are doing to get backlashes that are so horrible that you make these claims but I'd like to see it and try to help you get over that and try again. I also build custom rods and own many baitcasters and spinning reels. They all have their place but if I had to choose one rig for inshore fishing it would be my 6'4" Laguna Light Texas Wader 2 with a Quantum EXO PT100 or Lew's LFS Lite (both super light and won't break the bank) with 20 pound SUFIX832 and a 4-5' Trilene Big Game clear mono leader.


On that subject, a nice trick for new guys/gals or folks that struggle on baitcasters is cast as far as you possibly can, then pull off about 6' more line, then put a piece of scotch tape on the spool/line at that point. That way if you nest it, it stops right there, it will never be severe or hard to get out. It also won't effect use of the reel since it's thin and flat, it lays right under the wraps. At least until they get the reel mastered.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> On that subject, a nice trick for new guys/gals or folks that struggle on baitcasters is cast as far as you possibly can, then pull off about 6' more line, then put a piece of scotch tape on the spool/line at that point. That way if you nest it, it stops right there, it will never be severe or hard to get out. It also won't effect use of the reel since it's thin and flat, it lays right under the wraps. At least until they get the reel mastered.


And a very common mistake is trying to cast way too hard. Understanding the physics of a backlash or "overrun" is very helpful. What happens is the spool is spinning faster than the line can come off the spool. That is why most backlashes happen well after the beginning of the cast due to the lure slowing down in the air and the spool keeps turning and coils of line form around the spool and if the coils become long loops that wrap around the spool the line stops at a loop knot. If you pull hard on the loop it will just dig the line into itself (braid) or create a knot (mono) and you are screwed. If you pick it right it's not that hard to get even the worst backlashes out. 
Learning how to tune and adjust your magnetic or centrifugal brakes in combination with your cast control knob is the key to casting well with a baitcaster and the only way to really get it down is to spend time learning your reel, not getting a couple of backlashes, blaming the line or type of reel and not continuing to use it.


----------



## Paulyfish (Sep 2, 2016)

For me, I always carry all three on board, a fly rod, a baitcaster and a spinner. Each has its own application and ergonomics.
Sounds crazy but, using a baitcaster was a right of passage for me growing up. I wasn't even allowed to use a spinning reel until my dad approved of my baitcasting skills, and that was on a Shimano Bantam. 
I have all kinds of anglers on board my boat for charters and it seems that only the older guys pickup a bait caster. 
Golden rules we follow are, never cast into the wind and watch your backcast. Oh and always carry a pick...
View attachment 5531


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Learning how to tune and adjust your magnetic or centrifugal brakes in combination with your cast control knob is the key to casting well with a baitcaster


Amen. The point where you learned that those knobs on the side of the reel and that funny looking radial thingy under the cover could make life easier was a glorious day. I still occasionally get cocky and try to back off the centrifugal brakes to cast just a little further. The gremlins wait for these lapses in sanity and rapidly bring me back to reality. Correct me if I am incorrect: the magnetic or centrifugal brake is for if the reel backlashes in flight and the cast control is for if the reel backlashes after it lands. I set my cast control so the lure drops in a smooth, controlled manner when I hit the release and then fine tune it from there.


Paulyfish said:


> ...never cast into the wind...


Interesting. I like baitcasters because I can cast further into the wind without ending up with a lot of slack in my line. The wind catching that slack lines limits my casting distance much more than the wind hitting the lure. I do have to cast with the wind every so often to get the line on the spool laying smooth again and I might have to increase the braking if it is really nasty. I feather the line coming of a spinning reel during a cast to limit the slack, but this really limits my distance.

It is funny to hear about you being made to learn to cast a baitcaster before a spinning reel. My dad got me into a spinning rod when I was 11 simply to get those gutless Zebcos out of his boat. Reds and Zebcos were a horrible combination. I didn't get a baitcaster until I was focused enough to cast pretty accurately with the spinning rod.

Nate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Amen. The point where you learned that those knobs on the side of the reel and that funny looking radial thingy under the cover could make life easier was a glorious day. I still occasionally get cocky and try to back off the centrifugal brakes to cast just a little further. The gremlins wait for these lapses in sanity and rapidly bring me back to reality. Correct me if I am incorrect: the magnetic or centrifugal brake is for if the reel backlashes in flight and the cast control is for if the reel backlashes after it lands. I set my cast control so the lure drops in a smooth, controlled manner when I hit the release and then fine tune it from there.
> 
> Interesting. I like baitcasters because I can cast further into the wind without ending up with a lot of slack in my line. The wind catching that slack lines limits my casting distance much more than the wind hitting the lure. I do have to cast with the wind every so often to get the line on the spool laying smooth again and I might have to increase the braking if it is really nasty. I feather the line coming of a spinning reel during a cast to limit the slack, but this really limits my distance.
> 
> ...


The centrifugal or magnetic brakes apply pressure or move the weight further out from the center of the spool to slow the spin down. The more centrifugal force, the more the weights move outward and slow the spool spin down especially right after you fling the lure hard and as the spool slows down the weights move inward and allow it to keep moving. The cast control knob under the star drag applies pressure directly on the end of the spool shaft and allows for a much finer adjustment. In combination these are a great way to stop the backlashes and cast further. I find three settings and memorize them. One is where to set the brakes for a light lure, one for a heavier lure and one for casting into the wind. Most of the time you can leave the brakes alone and fine tune with only the cast control knob. The lure drop test adjustment is only a baseline to get you started. Nothing about that test really applies to how you cast a lure other than the weight of the lure pulls line off the reel. In a cast many more factors come into play. Every reel is different and if you change line that will have a huge effect on how the reel acts. Spool diameter and how large the spool is in the middle has a huge effect on casting distance as well. Most of these super high performance baitcasters now are using a very shallow spool to aid in spool speed. More line means more weight spinning on that shaft to make the brakes work harder to slow down. A shallower spool is easier to adjust as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I used bait cast only when I was a bass buster fishing in club and other tournaments. Then I started fly fishing and used both. When I started teaching my grandsons to fish I switched to spin. Now I fish either spin or fly. I still use bait cast in fresh water. I have some Ambassador 3500s
I have an Ambassador 6500 on a one pice 7' heavy rod I use in saltwater for Cobia or sharks with live bait and cut bait


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Shimano Core bait caster reels for me with plugs and I can't remember the last time I had a backlash with braid. Shimano Sustains spinners for spoons and light soft-plastics. Had to chuckle at the poster who couldn't understand a b/c in salt. He obvious doesn't fish the Florida Gulf Coast and never in Texas.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is a question.

Do u change the hand u reel with when "bait casting"?

Baitcasting---I throw w/ my rt. and then switch the rod to my left and reel w. rt. hand. I think this may be because of my offshore drift boat days w/ conventional tackle. I just never thought about it...that the rod is now in my weak hand....but most bait casters come w/ the handle on the rt.

Thoughts?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I can cast and reel a baitcaster with either arm. My dad was forced to learn to use his left arm after an injury and afterward he felt that learning to cast with both arms was a pretty smart thing for a kid to learn, so I did. My left arm tires quicker, but the rod I cast with my left arm is a medium heavy, so it isn't an apples to apples comparison. I like to cast a right handed reel with my right arm, then transition the reel to my left hand during the retrieve and reel with my right. I do the opposite with left handed reels. My dad holds the handle more behind the reel, so he doesn't change his grip between the cast and the retrieve. He simply casts right handed reels with his left arm. I can't stand the way that hold feels and don't know how he does it, but he probably would still outfish me.

Nate


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> Here is a question.
> 
> Do u change the hand u reel with when "bait casting"?
> 
> ...


I used my right hand for casting and reeling for 30 years. After thinking about how silly it was to switch hands I bought new left hand baitcasters. I have used them 4 times and it's going pretty good so far. There's no turning back now because I donated my old right hand reels to a friend. He's a lefty that reels right handed so my old reels are perfect for him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do what feels natural, everyone is different! I cast with my left and reel with my right with a baitcaster and do the opposite with a spinning reel. I really believe it has to do with the reels being on opposite sides of the rod.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've tried to reel a spinning reel with my right hand. It was much more unnatural than reeling my right handed baitcaster. Same thing for reeling a fly reel with my right hand. If the reel hangs below the rod, my right hand is too dumb to reel it.

Nate


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

With customers spinner reels are easier. That said, personally baitcasters are the only way to go for me. In terms of accuracy, speed, general handling a baitcaster wins. When you know how to set up a baitcaster and get good with it you can throw some light lures without issue. Funny how in different parts of the country different reels are more popular


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

In the last year I have switched from BC to Spin. Sure BC are easy if you know what you are doing but I still get the occasional backlash even though ive been fishing BC since I was a kid. I feel like I am more accurate and can throw further. Plus any idiot can pick it up and start fishing, so there isn't a need to tune the reel to the angler/friend or school them on how to not backlash while casting. When I made the switch it seemed like the reels I bought were all left hand retrieve so I gave it a shot at first but found working a topwater or any lure was like trying to rub my belly with one hand and pat my head with the other. Switched the retrieves and haven't looked back.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Fly: cast left or right, reel with left.
BC: cast right, switch then reel right
Spin: cast right, reel left


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> ... Plus any idiot can pick it up and start fishing...


This is exactly why I like the fly and the BC better than spin. I'll only resort to spin for when it's windy, and I need to throw light baits, and I don't want to throw the fly for some reason. I don't have any big problems with the BS backlashing braid.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I prefer baitcasters over spinning, always have.
More accurate, more ergonomic, better design as to the way line comes off.

I only use spinning rods when I need to. Light lures, sketchy casting conditions (skipping up under docks or mangroves), a lot of throwing into big winds...


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Blind casting a big flat I'm throwing a spinning set up. 7ft or 7'6ft medium power moderate fast or fast action. You can cast farther with a spinning set up for sure but close quarter sightfishing you can't go wrong with the bc. 6'8 medium rod with a moderate action helps when casting light swim baits. The more parabolic action in a rod makes it easier to me when throwing those light weedless swim baits. And I'm just more accurate in close shots with a baitcaster but I do bass fish a lot so that has helped me too. And the gear ratio on bc's are usually faster so if you make a bad cast, and don't spook him, you can get your bait back in and back out a lot faster IMO.


----------

